# Brett's lawn journey



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

So I found the forum this spring and had no idea what to do for my cool season lawn. I was mowing at around 3 inches and that was pretty much it. I have since gone from just mowing every few weeks to mowing ever other day with my reel mowers. I can't thank you all for the advice and willingness to help out us newbies. I will be updating things as they happen here. Heres what's happened so far!



Prior to knowing anything.



Aftermath of the heavy spring dethatch.



Starting to green up post dethatch and fert app.



After starting to mow with the greensmaster.





After the most recent mowing.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Quite an improvement.
Good work!


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

You're the Brett from the DoMyOwn Shout out!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you investigate the cause of the yellow spot in front of the mowers?


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Have you investigate the cause of the yellow spot in front of the mowers?


Yeah it would appear that it was being caused by irrigation coverage issues. I noticed that the two heads covering that area are spraying over it and not really getting it very wet. I've adjusted both heads for better coverage now and its slowly coming back.


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> You're the Brett from the DoMyOwn Shout out!


You caught me! I've been with them since 2010!


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Hd3DfNF2Y&t=53s

Another mow and app of liquid fert+ T nex. Dealing with some issues in the back yard lately. I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the back and its really starting to show. Any ideas to help with the urine spots from my dog?


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

Did a triple single stripe mow today and its looking pretty good if I do say so myself!


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

Got all sandy this past weekend leveling the lawn. Man that is laborious work! Hopefully it pays off!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-5-STrgqZQ&t=3s


----------

